# Best shallow water boat here is the answer!!



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

Guess this doent prove which will run best in shallow water, but that they wont run to good on grass.


----------



## Salty Techsan (May 28, 2004)

holy *****!


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

Lemme guess..."Hold my beer and watch this!!"...

I would like to know the story behind this one.


----------



## easy131 (May 21, 2004)

I would agree, that is really shallow.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Someone has got to know the story behind this......


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

I did that once in an 16' x-wide aluminum hull. Leeked like a sive after that - about 2" and hour.

Jerry


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Rope*

Hold my beer.... throw the rope..... OK go ahead and punch it.... YEEEE HAWWWWWWW

Classic .... Let's here the story!!!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Musta been somthing wrong with the steering..."I'm turning, I'm turning!" 

A friend did that once up in a creek and put us smooth up on the bank.
Mike


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

The story is that they were suppose to be playing follow the leader and the transcat got stuck but the majek looks stuck to me also. Both had trp's on them. they said it took seven guy to push the trans back out. I personally don't know, this is all hear say.
not the smartest guy wasting the grass like that.

And HOLD MY BEER AND WATCH !!,,,,,THIS IS RIGHT!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I don't know the story behind this picture or even where I got it from for that matter. Looks like SLP though.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

I don't think there is any fish that shallow!!! I could be wrong though. LOL!!


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Fish outta water, get it straight LOL. Dude, been there done that so I can sympathize. I ran out of water, the motor overheated so I shut her down, and the tide kept going down in a hurry. So, we got stuck on Sunday and ended up getting the boat home on Friday with 1 day off in between efforts, well I guess if you count Monday on the trip home with the Coast Guard on a cutter then it is 2 days.


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

And we wonder why some people think propellers are bad for the environment.


----------



## Tsip (May 21, 2004)

That gives new meaning to buzzing the shoreline.


----------



## pkredfish (Jan 14, 2005)

Had a buddy do that a couple of years ago around the pass in shallow sport. He got out and was on a powerwade, came back two hours later to find that all the water under his boat had left for mexico. Lucky for him he was on hard mud/sand and only about 50ft from deeper water and another boat pulled him off. To this day we still give him greef.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

I think you should be laying low on this subject. Otherwise, Ricky Dog is going to tell your story. LOL


McTrout said:


> And we wonder why some people think propellers are bad for the environment.


----------



## trout_man (Apr 23, 2005)

Alright guys, here's the rest of the story. I'm standing behind the camera and that's my Tran Cat in the picture. True, we were in the back lakes were playing follow the leader to see how the Tran Cat fairs against the Majek. We discovered both with run in about 2 inches of water, however, obviously neither stop on a dime or turn very well with motor jacked up in the tunnel. Basically, the sequence of events went like this:
1. Hold my beer!
2. Hold my other beer!
3. Majek stuck 40 yards ahead
4. Turn right- possibly hit duck blind in background
5. Shut down and go straight- slide over back of Majek
6. Head left- damage coveted sea grass and have to push
Choice was pretty obvious!

Also, been running a 18' Shallow Sport for 6 years and it doesn't even come close to what the RFL and Tran Cat will do with a TRP.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*man thats funny*

Only because it isnt me. I think we have all done stuff we laughed at later. Good thing no one was hurt. Me thinks you chose wisely too. Ive been pretty stuck before but Ive never been 30 yds inland before. Man, Id say yall tested them rigs out to their full potential. Good Job. LOL Probably a good lesson here for folks looking at buying their first skinny boat. 1. dont stop well when skinny and 2. Dont turn real well when real skinny. Ill bet you'll hear about this one for a while. You sure no how to make an entrance to TTMB, welcome aboard! LOL

Zac


----------



## superspook (Jul 26, 2004)

Trout Man, Blame It On Berlin...............i'm Sure It Was All His Fault.

How Did Y'all Do In The Mso?


----------



## nutt4outdoors (Aug 26, 2004)

That brings a hole new meaning to drive it like you stole it! LOL


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*you got that right!*

I guess my lesson here is I need to relax a little and enjoy life more. Had I done that with my new rig i would not be standing around having a beer and taking pics. Id be puking all over the deck and yellin at myself! Note to self, lighten up and just have fun! :bounce:

Zac


----------



## nutt4outdoors (Aug 26, 2004)

********* said:


> lighten up and just have fun! :bounce:
> Zac


It's funny how those frosty beverages change your out look on life.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

A number of years ago, I wound up high and dry right near the Causeway Bridge in Galveston. I pulled up tight to a reef and threw the anchor out. I went wade fishng for a couple of hours. 
When I returned, the tide had dropped and left her high and dry. 

It can happen. If the winds we've had the last few days blew the water out..and, at the same time, the tide was dropping..... there a LOTS of places that could happen. 

All it takes is too long of a wade without checking the tide charts...RichG TX


----------



## Cap10 (Mar 3, 2005)

You Wonder Why People Don't Want Us Running Around In The Back Lakes, Well Here's Your Answer!!! Fyi There Is A House Bill (hb 506) That Want's To Make Access To The Back Lakes Off Limits To Hunting And Possibly Fishing, And All It Would Take Is The Right Person To See This And You Ruin It For Everyone! Good Gracious Man Just Because You Can Do It Doesn't Mean You Have To!


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

I agree somewhat, but this is not the endangered grass. Kind of like driving off a shoulder in a car. If they pass that legislation it is our fault. I will be mulling around the halls of TPWD starting soon as I am secretary and co-legislative chairman for LSBA so I can do double duty, and just call this my outdoor duty hehehe.

FINALLY, I got resolve to that story. Thanks for posting. I am sure we all have been stuck. If not, and you fish shallow, you will, not a matter of if, but when.


----------



## Cap10 (Mar 3, 2005)

I realize that this is not the grass that everyone is so concerned about, however from the looks of the picture there looks like a whole lot of water in that marsh. It is totally different when the tide leaves you high and dry when you return from fishing, or you hit a sandbar out in the middle of the bay. Again, my question is this, other than trying to be macho, what were you trying to accomplish? It certainly looks like there was lots of room in the lake and no need to be running on shore like that! As far as duty is concerned, being responsible and not destroying public land is the duty you should have to the outdoors.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Cmon Cap*

relax a little, Im sure the last thing these guys were wanting to do was run up in there. I know some places where I fish in Trinity the only water deep enough to run in is right on the shoreline. With out being familiar where these guys are it could be the same. Ive seen a whole lot worse than this thats for sure. Its not like they were running the shore making fish jump into the grass like I have seen. I dont think this incident is gonna make anyone close down the back lakes. That would be like saying someone decided to shut down the ship channel because two barges collided(which happens all the time) There are folks for and against and I dont think a few guys who learned a painful lesson in their boats abilities is gonna change that. Lets all sing kumbaya! lol

Zac


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

*Calm down there Cap*



Cap10 said:


> Hey Stupid! You Wonder Why People Don't Want Us Running Around In The Back Lakes, Well Here's Your Answer!!! Fyi There Is A House Bill (hb 506) That Want's To Make Access To The Back Lakes Off Limits To Hunting And Possibly Fishing, And All It Would Take Is The Right Person To See This And You Ruin It For Everyone! Good Gracious Man Just Because You Can Do It Doesn't Mean You Have To!


I think your "Hey Stupid" is way out of line here. To come on here and make a concern is one thing but you need to keep the insults out of it. And your concerns may be legit. I see you just joined in March and with comments like that, you won't be around long. This board has a lot of family here and don't take kindly to personal attacks. You've made some good post on here, don't get tossed for a personal attack. The guy said it was an accident. I'm not real found of all the running real skinny just to be doing it either, but lighten up just a bit. I think he learned a valuable lesson.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

So......the captains of these two boats were seeing whose rig would run the shallowest, "playing follow the leader", and drinking?
That may not be "stupid" but it's certainly foolish. IMO


----------



## Cap10 (Mar 3, 2005)

Capt. Doug -- I am simply stating the obvious with a very blunt point. How would you like to have been in that duck blind hunting and had these individuals (who had been using alcohol) "accidently" run into you, or had your boat parked there wade fishing and get your boat destroyed?

My point is this, then I am letting it go, is that stupid actions get stupid reactions from people....and incidents like this should not be paraded around and made fun of.

Alright...I finished...I have said my piece!

Now, back to fishing.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Like I alwaly say though, be sure you explore amd know the limitations of your rig otherwise it is a more dangerous boat ride for everyone on board. Plus you make informed decisions, not guesses.


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

Cap10 and Kenny, I agree with you on what he did was not in the best judgement and also drinking and seeing just how shallow these boats will go. I am just saying that most of us don't get on the "other" board because of the personal attacks. Mont does not tolerate them here. Just saying you can make your point, which you did without the personal attacks. Not trying to ruffle any feathers here, just the blunt statement (which is obvious) does not need to be there.


----------



## superspook (Jul 26, 2004)

Cap10, relax a bit, I assure you these two boat operators would have not been as close to the shoreline if there would have been other boats in the area or hunters in the blind, both have a lot of experience on the water and simply got carried away. No Harm No foul.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Cap*

You ever fished Sabine? If not you need to try it. Folks get downright friendly over there. Them LA guys want ya to smell their breathe as they go by. It really ticked me off the first few times I went over there. Then I came to the realization that is just how they do things over there. Its all good, valuable lesson learned and no one was hurt. I agree with SS, Im sure they would not have been there had a boat been there or hunters in that blind.

Zac

Kickin the dead horse one last time.


----------



## Cap10 (Mar 3, 2005)

Like I said...I let my feelings be known and I have let it go.


----------



## white cap (Jun 11, 2004)

Capt. Doug, thanks for reminding the cap, that we have a fishing family here where we treat each other by the "Golden Rule!!!!!!!!!! Generally lol

WC


----------



## trout_man (Apr 23, 2005)

Superspook, placed 4th overall. Thought we would have done alot better with the fish we found on Friday. Oh well, next year.


----------



## cwalker (Apr 25, 2005)

*Stuck Boats*

Hey guys. I'm the owner of the RFL in the pictures. My buddy forwarded me the link to the threads that have been posted. I had no idea these pictures would cause such a stir. If those got you going, you oughta see some of my rental car pics. I don't know what a "hanayok" is, but it must be pretty cool. Sounds like many of you want to know the story, so here it is.

My friends and I were at the MSO weigh in (at Charlies). I have about 135 hrs on my RFL and my buddy just picked up the Trans Cat a few weeks ago. I was asking him questions about its performance, and he was unable to answer many of the questions because he had not really pushed the boat yet. I told him to come follow me and we'd see what it would do. He made it through everything I did with no problem. The only thing we had not driven over was dry land, so thats where we ended up (high and dry on Dewberry). Now, I have driven the RFL over plenty of islands. It will accelerate over them if there is mud at the bottom of the grass (doesn't have to be water, just mud). I was pretty aware that this land was dry (which it was) but what the hell, we had six guys there to push, no big deal. I made it about 35 - 40 yards across dry land, but kept mine close to the waters edge. My buddy swerved further inland to miss us (good move) and slid just as far as we did. We had both boats off in 15-20 mins. THe RFL was easy. The Trans cat was a #@#@#!. A guy in a JH scooter stopped and helped with the Cat (thanks again if you're out there).

So whats the shallowest boat? I don't think there is a shallowest. I know my RFL will drive over mud and will jump up sitting in muddy water (not floating). But from what I understand, so will everyone elses full or modified tunnel that has a TRP. If there's any advantage to the RFL over that cat, its probably slightly faster. I also know I can drive very slow in shallow water. I'm breaking 51 mph wide open and I can burn at 10 mph on plane. Maybe the Trans Cat and Flats cat can do all that too. We'll go for speed next time.

Peace on ya

Captain "Hanayok"


----------



## cwalker (Apr 25, 2005)

Also guys. There was not any water, let alone boats or people, or ducks for that matter in Shoalwater that day. Duck season has been over for months now, so any duck hunters in that blind deserved being run up on. The only creatures in danger that day may have been the snails in the grass, but I didn't see any of those either to be honest.

cw


----------



## trout_man (Apr 23, 2005)

Cwalker,

I didn't see any snails either, however, I may have seen a frog while looking for my shoe!


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Snail killers.....


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

cwalker said:


> But from what I understand, so will everyone elses full or modified tunnel that has a TRP.
> Captain "Hanayok"


Ok, what is a TRP?

Jerry


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

twin rotating prop. made by yamaha.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Oh yea. I didn't know that Yamaha was still making that motor. Can you get it on an HPID, or just the old ox66? Still only the 150?

Jerry


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

I gotta get something off my chest on this thread. 

Man, the lagoon is not the place to be hot dogging. There is a ton of stuff sticking up out of the water along alot of that exact shoreline. Trash and T-posts galore. It's your life and your boat though.

I guess it must be nice to rag out a brand new Cat like that one. What's the saying... More money than sense?

Yall must be the guys that ride all of the shorelines on your consoles running over fish and then going back to try and catch them. You guys ought to pole that Majek over to them before you run all over them. That's what that pole and platform are for right?

I could only sit out on this thread for so long.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Oh yea. I didn't know that Yamaha was still making that motor. Can you get it on an HPID, or just the old ox66? Still only the 150?
> 
> Jerry


You can get new ones at Ronnies marine in Aransas Pass.


----------



## cwalker (Apr 25, 2005)

Thats not a poling platform on my boat. Its a spoiler.

cw


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

LOL Sight cast PLEASE don't sterotype this because I have an elevated console and ride high and look for fish on occasion, or fishable water that is, and running shorelines is a very grey area. I can run adjacent to a shoreline and be in 5' of water or run in the middle of ICWW and traditionally be beat to *****. But, I can run adjacent and be in pleasure instead of pain in the shoalwater. If someone like these guys knows a shoreline EXTENSIVELY as they seem to do then I don't see the fear, especially when testing the limits, how else do they learn their boats?

The TRP is a VMAX and I think a HPDI to boot. The difference in this motor is that the shaft is shorter, 18" therefore less of a jackplate needed or it would go higher with less lift. Texas is about the only place that these are really still sold due to demand. All of this info. came directly from a yamaha dealer here so take it for what it is worth.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

So you did that on purpose.
Your not near a smart as a honyok.
Guys like you should just stay at the bar, and out of the bays.


I couldnt stand it,,, I appologise


----------



## not2salty (Jan 29, 2005)

*Shoreline runners...*

Man, some people take shoreline running to new levels!!!


----------



## cwalker (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm not leaving the bays or the bars. I probably ought to just stay off the chat lines.

cw


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> So you did that on purpose.
> Your not near a smart as a honyok.
> Guys like you should just stay at the bar, and out of the bays.
> 
> I couldnt stand it,,, I appologise


now redfishr, they know the shoreline EXTENSIVELY. so in other words its common practice.

if you guys wanna race and play games, please, get a dirtbike or something.


----------



## trout_man (Apr 23, 2005)

Hold on a minute, this is ridiculous! I've run Shoalwater Bay for 11 years and have yet to hit anything because I know where I am going! 



Refishr, didn't your mother tell you not to say anything unless you had something nice to say? Maybe it's different in West Galveston running a big deep vee. In POC we venture out of the I.C. to find spots shallow enough to wade. Hence the need for a shallow water boat... Hence shallow water boat companies, etc, etc&#8230; Last time I checked, I used my money to pay for my boat and will run it when and where I please!


----------



## trout_man (Apr 23, 2005)

Flatsfats,

I do have a dirtbike! Some of you haven't heard the phrase "work hard, play harder" have you?


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

ridiculous would be more appropriate for your behavior that day. i know you guys were just having fun, but the captains of the boats pictured put everyone in proximity in danger. i have nothing against having a few brews while you're enjoying your day on the water, but be responsible doing it.

had there been a log or other object in the edge of that grass people could have been hurt when the operator lost control.

running shallow is fine when necessary: to access an area you wish to wade, getting out of a place when the tide went out, etc. run out in the bay and ease in where you intend to wade. 

churning up the bottom and busting up any fish around just to see who can do the most damage isn't cool.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

trout_man said:


> Hold on a minute, this is ridiculous! I've run ShoalwaterBay for 11 years and have yet to hit anything because I know where I am going!
> 
> Refishr, didn't your mother tell you not to say anything unless you had something nice to say? Maybe it's different in West Galveston running a big deep vee. In POC we venture out of the I.C. to find spots shallow enough to wade. Hence the need for a shallow water boat... Hence shallow water boat companies, etc, etc&#8230; Last time I checked, I used my money to pay for my boat and will run it when and where I please!


I couldnt have followed you on dry ground nor would I if I could.
I been fishing POC a long time as well(16 years) and I know what is and is not neccesary to catch fish down there. I only wade and have never had a boat like yours. But to access some places but not most place I know you need that boat. Tearing up MY and Everyone elses public land gives shallow water fishermen the bad rap that everyone is griping about these days.
My mother did teach me better and I once again appologise.
Tear up your boat if you like, I'm just jealous that I cant afford to do that.
When the state makes it off limits to the marshes I have grown up fishing,
We'll have no one to blame but ourselves.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Trout man, next weekend, run your new Cat up and down tight to the grass in the Lagoon and lower Shoalwater and report back to us next weekend. I didn't say you weren't sure where you were, just that there are alot of objects tight to the shoreline in that flat. What's "ridiculous" is the way you piloted your boat in such a dangerous manner.

Clay Walker, spoilers are for things that go fast. Majek 21 RFL aint one of them bro!

It's guys like you that are going to get a mandatory no prop zone imposed on ALL of us in the Matagorda Island lakes.


----------



## Cap10 (Mar 3, 2005)

I am glad I am not the only one who feels that this action was stupid.


----------



## bone (May 28, 2004)

*good grief*

i think its funny. how much bottom do you guys think the bay shrimpers tear up a day? these guys were having alittle fun with there boats and not putting anybody in to much danger. there is more out there to worry about than a couple of boats that run up on land. nice pic guys. i'd like to have seen it happen.

bone


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Bone, you must be a Nascar fan that like to see wrecks. LOL.


----------



## Cap10 (Mar 3, 2005)

I agree bone, but the difference is shrimping damage is not visible so everyone seems to forget about that....and it seems like this year there has been a whole lot of legislation trying to limit our shallow water activities. It is a sensitive subject that will continue to attract attention.


----------



## Michael Dill (May 27, 2004)

Since any thread I put my name to dies, here goes........ I think this horse has been well beaten past death. The fellas in the pics were having fun, made a boo-boo and learned a little about there boat....Thanks for sharing by the way, I enjoyed it! As for everyone else getting on the soap box...LET IT GO. It wasnt your boat, your boat payment, your gas or your body at risk. Geez this board has gone from layed back and mellow to in your face melodramatic soap box preaching.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

LOL I'm with you Michael. If that was a airboat sitting there and people were putting out duck decoys no one here would say a word except Maybe

"dang that looks like a good hole, what are the gps cords!"


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Help Mont!*

Please close this thread and put us all out of our misery. I'll give the "new" TTMB one thing, we can beat a dead horse better than anyone on the net. Jeez, lets all move on.

Zac


----------



## cwalker (Apr 25, 2005)

Sight Cast said:


> Trout man, next weekend, run your new Cat up and down tight to the grass in the Lagoon and lower Shoalwater and report back to us next weekend. I didn't say you weren't sure where you were, just that there are alot of objects tight to the shoreline in that flat. What's "ridiculous" is the way you piloted your boat in such a dangerous manner.
> 
> Clay Walker, spoilers are for things that go fast. Majek 21 RFL aint one of them bro!
> 
> It's guys like you that are going to get a mandatory no prop zone imposed on ALL of us in the Matagorda Island lakes.


**** Sight Cast. You ARE smart. That is in fact a poling platform, and not a spoiler. You work for CSI?


----------



## Capt John (Mar 4, 2005)

*Same problem - different boat*

When the last words out of your buddies mouth as he leaves with your boat are "Hey, watch this!!" Be ready for just about anything. South Padre isn't real forgiving for not paying attention to the Chartplotter.


----------



## Cap10 (Mar 3, 2005)

We are in Texas, and the Horses are bigger here.


----------



## Cap10 (Mar 3, 2005)

Oh yea, how do you like that El Pescador? I think they are nice looking boats. I hear they are good in rough water, but can be kinda squirley to drive in rough chop. Is that true?


----------



## superspook (Jul 26, 2004)

Hey cwalker, tell us how the rest of your day / evening went.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Walker, go back to other other board you came from. Smart alliks like yourself don't last long here. Have a nice evening.


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

LOL!
That looks alot like the spoils off of the intercoastal.
Reminds me of the good ol days.
--Hop



Capt John said:


> When the last words out of your buddies mouth as he leaves with your boat are "Hey, watch this!!" Be ready for just about anything. South Padre isn't real forgiving for not paying attention to the Chartplotter.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

LOL This is getting almost as good as the white board! LOL


----------



## cwalker (Apr 25, 2005)

Man Superspook, the rest of my day/evening was really uneventful as I recall. I just ate dinner and went to bed. Thanks for asking though.

Easy Sight Cast. Guess I was just being a "Hanayok" again. What is that Russian?


----------



## Zach (May 20, 2004)

*..... I am speechless*

&#8230; ok, I have a few more words to say before this post get the boot or what ever &#8230; posts like this bring out the worst in the board, and as WE have grown it has escalated to a point that the board loses the family feel special to TTMB, and it is not just this thread, I mean in more and more post people continue to impose there negative thoughts and feelings. For example, someone's see a picture of a legal amount of fish and jumps on someone's back for keep them (who would have thought of KEPPING the fish you catch??), one on appears small, or someone doesn't like how or where it was caught even if the person continues to justify him or herself still, from behind a computer; they can tell you are wrong and there are right. &#8230;..The "if you don't have something nice to say then don't say anything at all" rule keeps coming up, so why doesn't everyone follow it? Here are two guests from another board explaining pictures that were posted by a third party and several people just plain out attack them, and not even in a general way.... in several instances CALLING NAMES&#8230;and then there is the group attacking them ... 
so two boat took THEIR money THEIR boat and THEIR lifes AND HAD SOME FUN!?!?
I think as a gernal board we have lost respect for the fellow person, and it is time to do something about it, just my two cents.

..and to both of you I offer my apology and hope the actions of a few have ruined your experience on this board

.. I am likely out of line saying all that but at some point even the young guys have seen enough &#8230;..I have been here just as long as most (I kind of have a inside connection); and watch us from the time of TXG#1, and one a side note how have we gone from a gathering every 3 months to one a year +-?(maybe the beach will change it),

&#8230;and for anyone who "gets there feelings hurt" I apologize to you; now I will go back under the rock I can from.


----------



## superspook (Jul 26, 2004)

Well i have found this thread to be of great benifit to me, working nights is usually pretty boring, but this has brought a little humor to my other wise numbing nights. 

thanks keep up the good work

ps this is the stuff legends are made of, I can just see it now... " did you hear about the two boats that killed 5 duck hunters 2 wade fisherman while killing half a mile of protected wetlands down in POC. And then to top it off, had the nerve to post the pic's on 2coolfishing.


----------



## pkredfish (Jan 14, 2005)

Good one superspook, I'll start spreading that story/myth tomorro. Only I will add that they killed the dog too.


----------



## Zach (May 20, 2004)

superspook said:


> ps this is the stuff legends are made of, I can just see it now... " did you hear about the two boats that killed 5 duck hunters 2 wade fisherman while killing half a mile of protected wetlands down in POC. And then to top it off, had the nerve to post the pic's on 2coolfishing.


....You two are what is wrong with the internet...
So both of you are telling me you have never ran your boat aground having fun, or ripped up the grass with a truck, atv or the like?


----------



## Wes (Apr 1, 2005)

*I think they were joking*



Zach said:


> ....You two are what is wrong with the internet...
> So both of you are telling me you have never ran your boat aground having fun, or ripped up the grass with a truck, atv or the like?


Zach,

Calm down, I think that they were only kidding.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

After careful review LOL, and seeing the real story, it doesn't sound like the people involved make this a Saturday routine or anything. Group of people out testing the limits of their machines. I've done it, we've all done it. Now granted, it would have been better if you used some of the hard sand flats out in the front beach or between Bill Day reef and saluri but, none the less now yall know how the TC runs and you're safe. Lessons learned.

And as a side note, my posts usually kill a thread so here goes to trying. LOL


----------



## Empty_Stringer (Jun 3, 2004)

> Thats not a poling platform on my boat. Its a spoiler.
> 
> cw


I am not gonna pass judgment on anyone here, so I guess I don't really have a dog in this fight. That being said, that spoiler line was **** funny, IMHO.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

rut-roh


post is alive again


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

cwalker said:


> I don't know what a "hanayok" is, but it must be pretty cool.
> Peace on ya


Thats the funniest thing I've ever read on a message board....lol....thanks...lol.


----------



## LastChance2 (Apr 29, 2005)

*LastChance2*

I know CWalker and can vouch that he was not drunk or putting anyone in danger that evening. I think that if any of the "disgruntled" members would like to have something to complain about just go sit in your boat at the mouth of Pringle Lake and take your pick all day. CWalker knows these back lakes and I am just mad he didnt ask me to come along for the ride (I was drunk).


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

So from I am reading these guys purposely ran the boats out of the water, into the grass hoping to turn back into the water?????????????
These are boats! Not hovercrafts.....LOL


----------



## trim change (Apr 29, 2005)

*shallow water*

Well guys I just joined, but I did want to respond to this. I have been there and done that. The captains of these boat had no intentions of causing any damage to to anything. There were just having fun with their buddies and boats. I am sure they realized that they made a mistake ( oh-well) I don't understand what the big deals is. I think it waould have been a hoot to have been there


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

You said captains....I thought you had to actually have a few brain cells to pass the captains test. Spoiler man and pussy cat don't seem to have much electrical conductivity in the old melon.


----------



## transport (Jun 10, 2004)

This thread is just too sweet to let die.......


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

transport said:


> This thread is just too sweet to let die.......


 i have just finished reading all of the comments and almost all have good advice or their good points 
the boats that those boys have are great and my eyes may be a little green
but i must say that my dargel will go places that i care not to go, but if you do find yourself there at least we have a fair shot at getting out on the same day
my 2 cents
thanks guys


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

*Kind a like...*

" If we don't find anything pleasant, at least we'll find something new"

My $1.00 worth. I remember running thunder down FM 2004 in 1969-70. The greatest dragstrip the state of Texas ever created! I'm much older now, less inclined for the need for speed. But I can see the point. I can't say that I would have wanted to be on either of those rockets, but I think lessons were learned.

I agree that it could have been a tragedy, but it was'nt. Let 'er go. BTW whay is a hanayok?



capt henry said:


> i have just finished reading all of the comments and almost all have good advice or their good points
> the boats that those boys have are great and my eyes may be a little green
> but i must say that my dargel will go places that i care not to go, but if you do find yourself there at least we have a fair shot at getting out on the same day
> my 2 cents
> thanks guys


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

*This Is Sweet*

I Have Been Laughing My Bottom Off For The Last 15 Minutes At This Thread. Thanks!!!!! I Have Been High And Dry A Few Times, And Would Have Loved To Seen It First Hand. Heck, I'd Have Even Stoped And Helped Push.

Live Laugh Love Fb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bottomfeeder (May 21, 2004)

I'm sure they could have used your help.


----------



## hardcore (May 31, 2005)

thanks for testing the boats outs...but we still don't have a winner between RFL and the TransCat....yall guys gotta do it again!!! please..please.. please.. pretty please... this time trim the motors down just a tad so u can turn. make a video if possible =) 

I did that before too..we went through the wrong slew at Fat bayou oneday with earlier model Trans cat without the vee...the slew got from 15ft to 2 feet wide and 8 inches to 1/2 of water ...we then we ran out of water and ran up on land...luckily we had 5 people to push the boat only 30ft forward to get back into water ( don't push a cat sideways when stuck its a *****) till this day we never told anyone or took pics...too emabarassed heehee . I guess the cats out of the bag now..heehe

harmless mistake...fun memories...learned to run in right slew forever !


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

The legislation is over, all bills are dead that did not get passed. I don't think they will take up this bill about back of the bays in the special session. But who knows, they worried about cheerleading dancing instead of property taxes.


----------



## bluegray (Jun 7, 2005)

Kinda new to this game ... but did the line between boat research and hawtdawg'n just shift?

This "my money - my boat" talk seems kinda shallow (npi), and I can't help but wonder if a variation of the old adage, "Your rights end where my nose begins," shouldn't be trotted out here.

Gentlemen, let's be careful. If we're offending other fishermen on this thread with our "research," imagine what the Tuesday afternoon "Fish Are Friends, Not Food" tea-sippers have to say about our behavior to their Austin friends.

It's everyone's "property" out there. Let's try to keep it that way.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Well it took me an Hour but I finally got to the end of this. Im new here so cut me some slack.
When I first read the orginal story I was tickled and said to myself " that's funny right there....I dont care where you are" Then as I read on I could see the jackels or wanabe treehuggers come to the snails rescue. Then came the hecklers, then the Lets all be friends, Than the Hey keep your noise out of my business guys and finnaly the hey your causing the ozone hole to get bigger type.
Hell they were out having fun no one said they were drunk or even close. 
Actually I was impressed with the pictures and think they would go good with one of those priceless jokes.....
Now yall have fun all of you and stop trying to solve all the problems go out and catch some fish.....I am in fact in an hour you will see my _ss heading down to Baffin for some well deserved hook setting lip jerking good times.
now thats my $5 bucks worth....


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Yeah... what he said. You gotta love it.


----------



## hardcore (May 31, 2005)

fishdoc what ever happened to that pic? can't let this post die....heehee


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

How far back did you have to dig to find this post? After being gone for a week last week I had to go back 5 pages to catch up. This must have been about 200 pages back!?!


----------



## Captain Wayne (Feb 15, 2006)

I bet they were wading in that area, didn't think about an outgoing tide and all the water got sucked out. Or a storm or front blew in and pushed it all out. Doesn't look like they ran a ground because there is not any real plow marks through there.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*That was Harbormaster*

many moons ago. Yes tide went out on him.



Stuart said:


> I don't know the story behind this picture or even where I got it from for that matter. Looks like SLP though.


----------



## Priority1 (Aug 21, 2005)

gotta show us the pic now


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

I really dont see whats wrong with them doing this to their boats. They spend good money on them and wanted to see what they can do... Sort of like with cars. On the way home from the dealership i tested it out just to see what she had under the hood. I wanted to make sure I had a road huging wheel spinning 170mph monster.


----------



## transport (Jun 10, 2004)

kinda like this?????


----------



## trout_man (Apr 23, 2005)

Just wait, the "you're killing the treegrass" comments are soon to follow!


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

funny thing, my majek RFL 16' (18' hull, bow cut down, but 18' beam, etc), runs all over my buddies 16 baby cat in shallow water...that baby can barely gets up in 8 inches with one person, while i can do that with 3 people....one person im my boat, in mud, the boat can be sitting on them ud and get up (soft mud)

then again, he doesnt know really how to drive it that shallow...


----------



## tight line (Aug 28, 2005)

Majeks Will Out Do Any Boat Any Time, I Agree With You 300x.jay


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

*Dead Horse*

Who found this dead horse?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I learned a long time ago not to let anyone hold both my beers!!!!

It is very distracting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cheers:


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I only regret that I wasn't on this site when this thread was fresh. I do likes me a good brewhaha. I also wish that these types of boating "expirements" werent rare.

I fished long enough now to see a buch of things come and go. I just hope that the newer generation super skinny capable and mongo horsepower crowd that rules the bays now will listen to the distant warnings that are very much a reality.

The no prop and no fish "zones" will become our reality as Texas fisherman sooner rather than later if our group behaviour continues to deteriorate. I've watched it with my own eyes in POC for nearly 25 years now. We have to tread lighter or the "groups" will take away our ability to "stomp"


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Stumpgrinder said:


> I only regret that I wasn't on this site when this thread was fresh. I do likes me a good brewhaha. I also wish that these types of boating "expirements" werent rare.
> 
> I fished long enough now to see a buch of things come and go. I just hope that the newer generation super skinny capable and mongo horsepower crowd that rules the bays now will listen to the distant warnings that are very much a reality.
> 
> The no prop and no fish "zones" will become our reality as Texas fisherman sooner rather than later if our group behaviour continues to deteriorate. I've watched it with my own eyes in POC for nearly 25 years now. We have to tread lighter or the "groups" will take away our ability to "stomp"


It is reality as of May 1st in the Redfish Bay and sections of Aransas Bay complex. We'll see how it works out.
Tight Knot


----------



## trout_man (Apr 23, 2005)

solofisher said:


> Majeks Will Out Do Any Boat Any Time, I Agree With You 300x.jay


This is the best I found for reeeaaally shallow water. 10' long with a 25 HP pull start. If you run aground just drag it back in the water by the anchor rope.


----------



## jeffpjacob (Mar 14, 2006)

That actually looks like it would be a fun boat.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I had to stop and take a pic of how shallow this Mowdy was running, cause I knew nobody would believe me!

Here's proof that this little bote will run on dewey grass!

I jumped off, snapped the pic, stepped back on, fired her up, lowered the motor and took off! The absolute shallowest running bote I've ever seen before or since!


----------



## trout_man (Apr 23, 2005)

jeffpjacob said:


> That actually looks like it would be a fun boat.


Almost like a jet ski. No need for steering wheel, just lean to the left or right.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

trout_man said:


> Almost like a jet ski. No need for steering wheel, just lean to the left or right.


 That's how the original skinny water botes were steered!

They was no steering wheel! The only one left, I know of, is in Rockport! I won't mention names, but the old timer runs the same path almost every day, so he knows the drill!


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey HM you stil up. do remember the first skinney water bote that jd had at PM made out of that lower portion of another botes hull.if everybody got on one side of it it made for a hairy ride.


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

*Just One More Time*

Anybody read this far yet? THE WHOLE THING>...I THINK THIS IS A CLASSIC!


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

WOW, this thread is still alive?????


----------



## JMERK (Feb 13, 2006)

fishdoc1 said:


> Guess this doent prove which will run best in shallow water, but that they wont run to good on grass.


WHERE ARE THE PICS


----------



## Bottomfeeder (May 21, 2004)

*Classic*

Gets better everytime.....from my count it is the 3rd most viewed post since the last time we lost the old stuff.


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

Let's make it the first most viewed....It's still awesome!!


----------



## hardcore (May 31, 2005)

long live this post!! still funny


----------

